# blowing out the water lines



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

....Of the house?

Take off all the aerators(sp?) on the faucets and run the water. I wouldn't recommend using air to purge, clean, test, clear or otherwise occupy a water line. Air will compress, when forced to, water just stops. Compressed air will blow a water seal quicker than anything. In larger industry, air is sometimes used to test large water lines, but I, personally, don't think this is a good idea for several reasons, not the least of which is safety. Ever seen the after-effects of a 10" iron pipe exploding? .....Me either, but I've read too many stories.

Anyway, use the water pressure in the house to clean the lines, it'll do the job. If they're so bad the water won't clear them, just replace the stopped sections of pipe. Much safer.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If your question is related to winterizing a vacant home, you're just as well off draining the lines by A. turning off the power or gas to the water heater, B. turning off the main water supply, C. opening all faucets (hot and cold), especially the highest and lowest in the system, and D. draining the lines by gravity flow through the outside spigots. Flush all toilets.
Pour home/RV anti-freeze made for the purpose (NOT poisonous automobile anti-freeze) into all sink, shower and tub drains to keep the traps from freezing, and in the toilet bowls and tanks. 
Open the T&P valve near the top of the water heater to help drain the heater tank. It isn't necessary to completely drain the tank.
If the main water supply is from a public meter, turn the main supply off at the meter (you can use a meter key, an adjustable wrench or channel-locks yourself on the rectangular brass shut-off valve knob). If it's from a shallow well and pump, turn off the power to the above-ground pump, and drain the pump by removing the lowest small plug in the pump head. 
Should be good to go.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

*blowing the water lines out*

thank you guys. so you are saying not to use a air compessor to blow out the line? i want to get the house ready for winter.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

jerry1967 said:


> thank you guys. so you are saying not to use a air compessor to blow out the line? i want to get the house ready for winter.


 
What are the possible low temps your region might get over the winter? Winterizing for -30 degrees would be different than winterizing for +20 degrees. > Air testing and blowing out water is common in my area.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

i live around detroit michigan, so it gets cold here. is it ok to use a air compressor to blow out the lines. i want to hook it up to he pump, is this ok?


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

jerry1967 said:


> i live around detroit michigan, so it gets cold here. is it ok to use a air compressor to blow out the lines. i want to hook it up to he pump, is this ok?


I'm not qualified to advise anyone on winterizing but am curious as to what kind of pump you have? I'm guessing a jet pump? It might be a good idea to have a local pro winterize this year and watch and then you could DIY next year.


----------

